# Utah Bowhunter Symposium



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had this idea rattling around in my noggin for a couple years now and I've decided to drag it out into the light of day to get some feedback. I'm thinking this is a good idea with potential for several positive results. Depending on the feedback here, I might start spreading it elsewhere on the web and who knows, it could actually happen if there's support for it. (Yes, I have experience in organizing similar symposiums, albeit in a different area of interest.)

*Purpose and objectives:* Bring bowhunters from around the state together to...

a. Share information about existing conservation organizations, clubs, ranges, shoots and other resources for Utah bowhunters.

b. Devise an integrated and comprehensive bowhunter education program that would be readily available to all areas of the state.

c. Promote positive interaction, collaboration and mutual support between the state's organizing efforts.

d. Create both formal and informal live forums for bowhunters to discuss bowhunting in Utah today and in the future.

e. Establish a set of consensual goals (if any) that all bowhunters can support.

*When and Where:* Spring, 2009 in central Utah, (right after Turkey season)

*Who:* Anyone and everyone would be invited, especially representatives of conservation organizations and clubs.

*Why:* People won't attend just to talk, so in conjunction with the symposium I envision a charity shoot, a 3D range, a series of archery workshops and live entertainment.

*Questions:*

1. If such an event was scheduled, would anyone attend? Would you yourself attend?
2. If such an event was scheduled, could it achieve any of the stated goals?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> 1. If such an event was scheduled, would anyone attend? Would you yourself attend?
> 2. If such an event was scheduled, could it achieve any of the stated goals?


1.I think the turn out would be good. I would/will attend
2.Yes


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that would be a great idea. Count me in.

Mark


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

1. I think a lot of folks would attend, I know I would
2. absolutely


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

+1 count me in


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

YO! What should I bring?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd be there


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd attend as well (For real). My experience may be similar to yours finn, in that a small percentage of the "I'll show up" guys actually do........I think it's a great idea.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'd attend as well (For real). My experience may be similar to yours finn, in that a small percentage of the "I'll show up" guys actually do........I think it's a great idea.


A good showing is possible, we got around 30 to a I400 meeting, I suspect that at least that many would come, way more if a shot was set-up and made a part of it! Let me know what I can do to help Finn.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds great. I am sure we could find enough people with some 3D targets to build a decent course up.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I would be interested. Even more so if a shoot was involved. Good chance to start getting more involved in the future of bowhunting.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it is a great idea to get everyone involved, especially if organizations sponsored and/or spread the word to their members. I would come. Let me know if I can help as well!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the idea. Even If i couldn't attend I like the goals mentioned. I beleive it would have better turn out than expected. Especially if a shoot was involved.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Somthun like this could be huge, and let me know if you need me for the live entertainment, I know that I entertain myself very much. You may need a place that could hold a ton of camping spots, I see this being a big weekend thing.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry if I am a fly in the ointment but I need to voice a concern that I have on this idea. I would think that what you are offering would be a great idea that could be very fun. I love going to sportsmans banquets, Treasure Mountain shoots, and all kinds of fun activities like this. I even just recently returned from the NFR in Vegas. I love getting together with other people of my same intrests to have fun. The one thing that they all have in common and turns me *away *more than *to* it is the fact that they all become drunk fests. Country jam was a good idea and that would have been fun to go and see Chris Ledoux but again it had to get marred by people who can't seem to enjoy life while sober.

Keep it a family event and you could count me in.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I am sorry if I am a fly in the ointment but I need to voice a concern that I have on this idea. I would think that what you are offering would be a great idea that could be very fun. I love going to sportsmans banquets, Treasure Mountain shoots, and all kinds of fun activities like this. I even just recently returned from the NFR in Vegas. I love getting together with other people of my same intrests to have fun. The one thing that they all have in common and turns me *away *more than *to* it is the fact that they all become drunk fests. Country jam was a good idea and that would have been fun to go and see Chris Ledoux but again it had to get marred by people who can't seem to enjoy life while sober.
> 
> Keep it a family event and you could count me in.


If you could hold it indoors you wouldn't have that problem. You could charge people and hold it at south towne convention center that would be cool. If you hold it outdoors and make it like a overnight camping event it would be huge but you would have the drinking there would be no way around it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Keep it a family event and you could count me in.


But then you'd lose all the folks (and there are a bunch) that simply hate kids (except your daughter...she can come. :wink: )

Plus I thought thats what Chris Ledux was all about, chewin' and fightin'?

:mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim, that was pretty dang funny. 

Is it just me or did anybody else think that John Header looked just like Tommy Shaw in Blades of Glory? (Zims Avatar)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Zim, that was pretty dang funny.
> 
> Is it just me or did anybody else think that John Header looked just like Tommy Shaw in Blades of Glory? (Zims Avatar)


Hah! I've never seen Blades of Glory, but I thought it was Tommy Shaw until you mentioned it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Just googled "Tommy Shaw" and John Heder is way hotter! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You had to google Tommy Shaw? You're making me feel old and I'm not even that old!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You had to google Tommy Shaw? You're making me feel old and I'm not even that old!


Listen, I lived in a closet for a while. :wink:


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Here we go getting off the subject again. :lol: :wink: How did you two ever make it through school? :?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> *When and Where:* Spring, 2009 in central Utah, (right after Turkey season)


Cool...something in the Richfield area! Unless you didn't really mean central Utah....

...If it were actually held in central Utah, I would be interested; otherwise, it would be really difficult justifying the trip north.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Richfield is South Central Utah, Central Utah would be Levan. 8)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Richfield is South Central Utah, Central Utah would be Levan. 8)


Yeah...Levan sounds good. Central Utah.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Yeah...Levan sounds good. Central Utah.


I'll be there!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Levan has one of the best burger joints in the state. But they won't let you water ski at their reservoir! :evil: 

Brings up a question, though. Would it be better to have restaurants and a couple motels nearby for an even like this, or would that be unnecessary?


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will only come if I can bring funeral potatoes and a texas jello, oh yeah and my little kids -who without- hunting has no future!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

With your kids, hunting has no future..................... those kids will combine to keel every critter that walks.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess that might be true, just the other day my 18 month old boy came walking down the hall dragging my .257 weatherby saying Bang Bang Bang. I've had to take his football away from him because he throws it at all my mounts.
The other bad thing is last night at the Dastrup/powell family christmas party my little girl asked where John John was!


----------

